# marathon post



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Just wanted to ask you guys to read through my Ausable River Marathon thread,there is no need for help on posting pictures anymore.Would just like you to read the #10 reply and comment back on what you think.Its nice to hear comments from people that have alot of the same interests as myself and gives me alot of inspiration.Thanks Brian


----------

